# Any Bunk Models On The West Coast?



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

We are STILL shopping. Want to stop shopping and CAMP!
I've waded through old posts and haven't come up with anything.
We want bunks (2 kids), TV is a 2008 Tundra, so ideally looking at a 25rss, possibly a little bigger. Although, DH just a loft for the first time and I think he's in love.
We are in So. Oregon.
Any body have anything they are looking to sell?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Check out lakeshore rv and holman's. You can probably get a new one at close to a used price.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

try this one.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

How about this.


----------



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will look into those. 
Is it just me, but on the first CL posting with the slide bed out, doesn't it look like it tipped down to the ground?? Funny...
Any Outbackers have anything??


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

You could try this one!

2006 25ft

or

2006 in Reno

Good luck!


----------



## kllayton4 (Feb 29, 2008)

We have a 25' RSS we are cleaning out today so we can put it on consignment at the dealer next week. We are located in Salem, OR.


----------



## kllayton4 (Feb 29, 2008)

Oops forgot some details. The trailer is a 2007 25 RSS that we purchased new in 2008. Included are a Queen Memory foam mattress and a 19" flat panel TV. We are asking $15,500.


----------



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

I just saw a 2008 25ft on Craigslist in Eugene Oregeon posted today, don't know how to download the link but you might want to give it a try


----------



## luvtocamp (Jul 22, 2010)

kllayton4 said:


> Oops forgot some details. The trailer is a 2007 25 RSS that we purchased new in 2008. Included are a Queen Memory foam mattress and a 19" flat panel TV. We are asking $15,500.
> 
> still available?


----------



## luvtocamp (Jul 22, 2010)

kllayton4 said:


> We have a 25' RSS we are cleaning out today so we can put it on consignment at the dealer next week. We are located in Salem, OR.


We are looking....still available?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Check out this one.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

try this:

outback


----------



## kllayton4 (Feb 29, 2008)

luvtocamp said:


> We have a 25' RSS we are cleaning out today so we can put it on consignment at the dealer next week. We are located in Salem, OR.


We are looking....still available?
[/quote]

25RSS in Salem was sold.


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

Luvtocamp,

We have a 2007 26 RS for sale and we are located about 25 miles SW of Portland, Oregon. Send me a PM if interested.

Steve


----------



## luvtocamp (Jul 22, 2010)

Steve W said:


> Luvtocamp,
> 
> We have a 2007 26 RS for sale and we are located about 25 miles SW of Portland, Oregon. Send me a PM if interested.
> 
> Steve


Hey Steve....we are interested. Headed to silverdale today to look at one as well. can you send pictures to wifes email this morning, [email protected]? include phone number as well and will give you a call...Thanks!


----------



## luvtocamp (Jul 22, 2010)

Steve W said:


> Luvtocamp,
> 
> We have a 2007 26 RS for sale and we are located about 25 miles SW of Portland, Oregon. Send me a PM if interested.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve for connecting with us. We did purchase the 25RSS in Silverdale!! We are now happy OUTBACK owners! Camping this weekend at Sun lakes. Good luck with your sale! Assuming you bought a new Outback? Enjoy!


----------

